# Vision v70 tubs seperately??



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you get them on their own?

If so, where from? And how much are they? (quite costly, I'm guessing?)

thanks In advance


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

I am a scarecrow said:


> Can you get them on their own?
> 
> If so, where from? And how much are they? (quite costly, I'm guessing?)
> 
> thanks In advance



the vision website sells the tubs on their own.
Vision Products


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

try here there in europe 

LP Racks


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

trw said:


> the vision website sells the tubs on their own.
> Vision Products


Cheers dude, I did see that, was after something a little closer to home.

I've thrown an email their way to find out shipping costs anyway..

Thanks:notworthy:


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

sasandjo said:


> try here there in europe
> 
> LP Racks


Thanks. I've sent an email to find out shipping costs etc. We shall see!
:2thumb:


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Drop eurorep an email, they often have the tubs for sale seperately
www.eurorep.co.uk


----------



## I am a scarecrow (Nov 18, 2009)

hogboy said:


> Drop eurorep an email, they often have the tubs for sale seperately
> www.eurorep.co.uk


Thanks bud, will do! :2thumb:


----------

